# قانون الاوشا الشامل رقم 1910



## tomasz (26 أبريل 2010)

كتاب اكثر من رائع مكون من 980 صفحة يتحدث عن قوانين الاوشا المعتمدة من قبل وزارة العمل الامريكية وهذا كتاب فعلا رائع بما فيه من تعليمات للسلامة المهنية انصح الجميع الحصول عليه
الملف من

http://www.ziddu.com/download/9615596/OSHA1910GENERALINDUSTRY.pdf.html

الملف على هيئة PDF عليك الحصول على برنامج Adobe Reader حتىتستطيع قرائة الملف وتستطيعتنزيله مجانا من هنا ويجب ان يكون لديك برنامج WinRaR حتى تستطيع فك ضغط الملف والبرنامج من http://www.ziddu.com/download/7047991/wrar350.exe.html


----------



## ha21 (26 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## tomasz (26 أبريل 2010)

اهلا وسهلا بك اخي


----------



## عمروصلاح (26 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## civilwalid (15 مايو 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## aaar (7 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## aaar (1 يناير 2016)

حفظك الله ورعاك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (28 يناير 2016)

مشكور أخي العزيز
بارك الله بك


----------

